# what do you think about this cage? (duetto)



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HALF-ADVENTUR...9899858QQihZ001QQcategoryZ46307QQcmdZViewItem

looks pretty similar to the cn/fn to me and ive been desperate for one for ages. emailed the man selling it, it has 1.5cm bar spacing and the rat calculator tells me that it can hold about 7/8 rats so it looks about the same size as the cn or fn which is great for my 4 boys (if they ever eventually decide to get on!) 

I just asked if its galvanized/powder coated, no reply yet but im curious what problems can come about if the cage isnt powder coated, as i would be ofcourse covering all levels in fleece or towels. thanks alot


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: what do you think about this cage?*

Getting a new cage would probably work better in you intros. In addition I would put that cage in another, for your rats, unfamiliar room after they have been out free ranging in yet another completely neutral room or at a friend's house. 
I think the importance of putting the cage in another room is often overlooked. Rats are not just territorial over their cage but also over their surrounding area. That is even the case with my mice!


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: what do you think about this cage?*

yeah that was something ive been thinking of alot since i got the new boys which is why ive been looking so desperatley for one, im just trying to figure out if this cage has everything im looking for it, i mean it appears to, but im curious if anyon1 can see any flaws in it that i cant


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: what do you think about this cage?*

I would also probably ask if that wire in the bottom can come out


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: what do you think about this cage?*

i havent asked, but did notice this, i line my cage with fleece anyways, so this wouldnt really be a problem, if it does come out then thats great but if it doesnt then theres not really a problem as the fleece will protect their delicate little feet


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: what do you think about this cage?*

the man replied, told me the cage has a strong galvanised coating. ive read in many places that this can corrode or rust after a year or so. is there any way to stop this from happening or not? any opinions are appreciated  also if it would rust easily is there anyway it could be powder coated in a do it yourself way? thanks


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: what do you think about this cage?*

okay, so i am now looking at this cage also:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300306948926

now im stuck between these two. this happens so often, my problems would all be solved if the critter nation could just come to the uk!!! lol

which do people think is better? the owners of this shop told me they could add extra doors at a cost of £5 per door. and will remove the raised mesh bottom.

Opinions on which looks better please?


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: what do you think about this cage?*

You will still have the problem with smells as it is made from galvanized wire. :-\
if you could powder coat it somehow, that would be great. Looks like any rat's dream.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: what do you think about this cage?*

yeah that would be great if i could figure out a place which does this, anyone know where abouts i should be looking if i wanted a cage powder coated?


----------



## Corrie (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: what do you think about this cage?*

I much prefer the first cage.

The problem with the second cage will also be the amount of wood. I had a chinchilla cage for my rats before, with really funky wooden ramps and toys but they got pee soaked and started to rot so I was just left with an empty shell of a cage.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: what do you think about this cage?*

yeah that was something i was thinking about with the second cage too. ah i have so many that i am thinking of getting but then decide not to. ive now for a brand new furplast furet tower still in the box, for sale, just round the corner from me.

my choices are now between the first cage, and the ferplast furet tower. any opinions on the furet tower? no doubt ill find another cage soon enough that i will probably think about getting. grrrr. why cant we just have the critter nation in the uk?!?!?!!


----------



## Corrie (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: what do you think about this cage?*

I've got the furet tower- it's HUGE! 

Things to consider with furet tower- it has wide bar spacing so young rats can escape.

It's a nightmare to clean! Although the doors are reasonably large, the cage is very bulky and cleaning is always a 2 man job!

It's expensive to fill all that space with toys!

But on the plus side, it is so roomy! My boys love it. We can have multiple hammocks in there, 2 wheels and tons of space left for other toys and running about- it also gives them lots of opportunity to have space away from eachother and I never feel guilty wih the boys if for some reason i cannot get them out for free range for a day.

The tower CAN house upto 18 rats, although we are currently down to just 6 in ours, unfortunately separated due to them not getting along. 

That's all I can really think to say about it, just don't underestimate how bulky it is!


----------



## Corrie (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: what do you think about this cage?*

Also, it comes with wheels on the base which we initially thought was great as we'd be able to wheel it out into the garden and hose it down for a thorough clean, but it is too wide to fit through our door frames so has to be disassembled every time we want to move it to a different room or shower/hose it down.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: what do you think about this cage?*

ah god. i wouldnt fancey having to dissassemble it everytime i wanted to move rooms :\

i rang the man last night, turns out its a furet xl not a furet tower, silly man. either way that still seems like a great size for my 4 boys (if they ever manage to get on!) but i have my pros and cons about both the first cage i posted and the furet.

Both can hold a decent number of rats (about 6 is the most i would put in either)

The adventure cage is galvanized which is apparently great at keeping smells in, wonderful lol. 
The furet xl, is coated and wipe clean.

The adventure cage has 2 huge doors meaning easy cleaning.
I have read a thousand people complaining about how difficult it is to clean the furet.

The adventure cage has mostly vertical bars meaning the boys cant climb, when they were all in the smaller cage as babies, none of them ever manage to climb the side of the cage with vertical bars.
The furet xl has horizontal bars for easy climbing.

The adventure cage is £130
The man selling the XL (which turns out he bought in bulk so sells them off cheap) for £100

The adventure cage sits happily against the wall.
The furet pretty much sticks out half way into my room because of the shape of it.


grrr. decisions?!?!?! lol

I think im gonna just end up getting the furet, if things dont turn out great and i really do get sick of the cleaning of it, then it can just be sold on and i will start looking again. in all honesty the cage the boys are in at the minute is great but i just feel like something new and bigger and better looking.

If anyone else has any points to add about this then please do, i want as many opinions as possible. It may only be £100 im spending but im having to sell my amp for this so please dont let me regret it by not letting me know something important that hasnt already been mentioned.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: what do you think about this cage?*

Doubt means "No". Don't get a cage you are not sure about and will have to sell later on. it will be worth your money to get a cage you like from the start.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: what do you think about this cage?*

Does this mean you are now also completely discounting the high rise mammal cage and Explorer?

Both cages are in that same price range 

I would prefer either of those cages to the cages shown above - if you wanted my opinion


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: what do you think about this cage?*

well after posting this, i read up some more on the furet xl, and realised if ever i wanted to move it out of my room it would have to be taken apart because its too wide to fit out the door. i also realised i need a cage that isnt galvanized wire as thats one of the main reason i want to get rid of the current one, plus the difficult cleaning. according to everyone who comes into my room, the rats smell, yet i change the fleece and towel liners every 2 days and give the boys a little wipe down whenever they smell like they need one. so i gather it can only be the galvanized cage.

i had decided that the high rise mammal cage had too wide a bar spacing and the 2 young boys are still tiny due to their earlier malnourishment. poor things. but i am looking at the explorer again. the only thing im worried about is if it turns up broken or cant fit together properly, i have read so many complaints about the state the cage has turned up in when people have ordered it thats its almost completley put me off. but as of the minute it looks like im getting the explorer. although i have also been looking at the tower on petsworlddirect. so many different things to choose from  

unless i change my mind for the 500th time before i get my money then i am indeed getting the explorer. please persuade me not to change my mind again


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: what do you think about this cage?*

so after saving up for the explorer, i found someone selling the ferplast duetto for just £50, I cant see any problems with the duetto, and it even has the horizontal bars which is something i really wanted, and for £50 i cant complain. only problem is that i measured up and its too wide to fit through my bedroom door. does anyone know of any way i could get it into my bedroom without taking apart? seems unlikley, but i can dream. also if anyone has this cage, whats its like for cleaning etc? thanks


----------

